# DC - DCC turnout control question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the Technical section. Anyways, here it goes:
I have set up my layout that uses Kato UniTrack turnouts to select DC or DCC by throwing a toggle switch. It works just fine.
I am using DigiTrax DS64's to address the Kato turnouts. My plan was to just parallel the wires of the Kato control switches and connect them to the DS64. It seems to me that there should not be a problem, but one fellow told me not to do this. He thought that there might be a conflict between the outputs of the Kato control switches and the DS64. Any thoughts or suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

According to Digitrax you can use panel push buttons
in addition to the digital control of your turnouts.

See item KB276 in this link for wiring instructions.

http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/product/DS64/

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks DonR. That is not my worry as I will be using PanelPro to control the turnouts. The concern is to what state the turnouts are left in DC by using the Kato turnout switched versus the Digitrax DS64 powering up whe the DC/DCC toggle switch is thrown to enable DCC. I am not sure that there will be a problem but when someone shows concern, I think about it and want to avoid future problems.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a little confused here. You're using a DPDT toggle switch to make the rail power either DC or DCC. What does this have to do with controlling the Kato turnouts? If you're using a DS64 to do the turnout control then whatever buttons are controlling the DS64 will still work when the track is switched to DCC -- assuming you did not power the DS64's from rail power. You probably should not use rail power to power the DS64's in any case, just use a 12v DC wall wart. I will also express my general warning that having a DPDT switch that swaps between DC and DCC is asking for trouble. Some day there will be a forgotten DC loc on the track and you will be running DCC and wondering why there is a loud hum and eventually smoke and fire.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> I'm a little confused here. You're using a DPDT toggle switch to make the rail power either DC or DCC. What does this have to do with controlling the Kato turnouts? If you're using a DS64 to do the turnout control then whatever buttons are controlling the DS64 will still work when the track is switched to DCC -- assuming you did not power the DS64's from rail power. You probably should not use rail power to power the DS64's in any case, just use a 12v DC wall wart. I will also express my general warning that having a DPDT switch that swaps between DC and DCC is asking for trouble. Some day there will be a forgotten DC loc on the track and you will be running DCC and wondering why there is a loud hum and eventually smoke and fire.


My original DC layout had Kato turnouts and Kato turnout switches all connected to a Kato power supply and throttle.
I installed a toggle switch to switch between DC and DCC. All works perfectly. Now I am installing DS64's to allow turnout control on a NCE PowerCab throttle. I am powering the DS64's from separate wall warts. My question has to do with possible future problems with a DC turnout control switch left different that the accessories function program buttons on the NCE throttle. As I had stated, I don't think that there would be a problem but I would rather err on caution and appear stupid should there be something that I didn't think of. 
With regards to frying DC locomotives I an not that all concerned. My intent is to only allow DC on the layout while my grandchildren or other visitors are playing with it. (no one touches my DCC rolling stock!) I have several DC locos that are old and not worth the expense nor effort to convert to DCC. Should they go to the great loco bin in the sky, then so be it as long as the kids learn something.
Thanks Lemonhawk for you advice and suggestions.:appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is your question, "how do I power the now 
DCC controlled turnouts when the system is
set to DC"?.

From reading about the DS64 in the link they
seem to say you can provide the DS64 with a separate power
source. Thus they would work whether the layout
is DC or DCC.

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the Technical section. Anyways, here it goes:
> I have set up my layout that uses Kato UniTrack turnouts to select DC or DCC by throwing a toggle switch. It works just fine.
> I am using DigiTrax DS64's to address the Kato turnouts. My plan was to just parallel the wires of the Kato control switches and connect them to the DS64. It seems to me that there should not be a problem, but one fellow told me not to do this. He thought that there might be a conflict between the outputs of the Kato control switches and the DS64. Any thoughts or suggestions?:dunno:


Sorry for all of the confusion. My question is only do I need to be concerned if I parallel the turnout leads with either the inputs from the DC and DCC turnout controls? I am aware that the DS64 can work the same as the Kato DC controls. That is, if the Kato control is left in one state (thrown) and I powerup the DCC that is defaulted to another state (closed) then does this present a problem? I am sorry that I cannot be any clearer but I struggle with English as my first language. :laugh:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The throttle will indicate t = thrown or c = closed at least on my digitrax throttle. I think the DS64 cycles the turnouts upon power up so they will be in a known condition. I have my DS64's wired to use a single push button to control the turnout, each time you push the button it changes the turnout state, and since I use stall motors it easy to have an indicator LED to show the position. I think the Kato's use solenoids so I'm not sure how you would wire an indicator up.


----------

